# Humminbird Helix 7 DI



## Mendez (28. April 2019)

Moin,
Echolotwechsel ist angesagt. NAch 7 Jahren muss mein Alter 718 weg. Jetzt denke ich an den neuen Helix 7 GPS MEGA DI G3.
Hat jemand so einen schon im Einsatz? Lohnt überhaupt so ein Gerät? Ich habe mir auf Youtube die Filme dazu mal angesehen. Ich sehe zwar fast in Fotoqualität den Gewässergrund. Aber Fische lassen sich schlecht erkennen. Auf dem normalen Echolotbild kann man gut die Sicheln erkennen. GPS ist klar von Vorteil. Würde mich freuen vom User ne Meinung zu hören. Servus


----------



## lustdorsch (28. April 2019)

Ob es sich lohnt kann ich dir nicht beantworten, ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich hol mir am Freitag das 5 mit Sidescan(Askari 15% auf alles in den Fachmärkten vorbestellt). Wird auch mein erstes Humminbird, ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Hecht-angler (24. September 2020)

Hallo,

auch oder gerade weil es jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre her ist, möchte ich mich mal erkundigen, was denn aus deinem Wunsch geworden ist.
Hast du dir das Humminbird Helix 7 gekauft und bist du zufrieden?
Welche Erfahrungen konntest du damit sammeln und was gibt es deiner Meinung nach Negatives zu berichten?

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr das Humminbird helix 7 chirp mega si gps g3 gekauft und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Die Grafik ist der Hammer und der Sidescan hat mir schon den ein oder anderen großen Fischschwarm mit den darunter befindlichen Raubfischen beschert.
Am interessantesten ist das Vertikalangeln nach dem Echolot. Wenn man sieht, wie der Raubfisch dem Köder folgt und dann zuschlägt.
Das ist der Hammer und echt aufregend.
Auch die Funktion der eigenen Seekartenerstellung ist super, echt einfach und qualitativ top!!!!

Also ich hätte dir dieses Echolot empfohlen, wenn ich es zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon gehabt hätte 
Petri Heil 
Jan


----------



## jkc (24. September 2020)

Moin, lassen sich die Farben in der Tiefenkarte manuel einstellen? (Wobei es wie auf dem letzten Bild für mich schon gut zu lesen ist.)

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Hecht-angler (29. September 2020)

Hallo jkc,

ja, du kannst die Farben komplett ändern und viel einstellen.
Man kann sich den tiefen Bereich in Blau anzeigen lassen oder auch den Flachen.
Man kann auch viele unterschiedliche Abstufungen der Tiefenlinien wählen.

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## smithie (29. September 2020)

So, jetzt hätte ich auch noch eine Frage dazu: was für einen Akku nutzt Du?

Ich verwende mein Echo sehr häufig im Urlaub und nehm's im Flieger mit.
Somit kann ich max. 2x 7,2 Ah @12V mitnehmen.

Macht das Sinn oder hält der viel zu kurz?

Die Bilder sehen schon echt super aus.


----------



## Hecht-angler (30. September 2020)

Hallo Smithie,

tatsächlich habe ich zwei Akkus!
Ich habe einen, der 9Ah hat und einen, der 7,2 Ah hat.
Der mit 9Ah reicht ca. 8-9h, deshalb muss ich ihn bei langen Angeltagen doch ab und zu mal wechseln.
Der mit 7,2Ah reicht doch nur ca. 6h deshalb hatte ich mir den 9Ah-Akku nachträglich dazu gekauft.
Ich vermute, dass die Laufzeit auch länger gehen könnte, da ich aber oft mehrere Bildschirme (Unterteilungen auf dem Bildschirm) und auch des Öfteren die "Autochart-Funktion" mitlaufen lasse, verbraucht das Echolot etwas mehr.

Da beide Akkus die gleichen Maße aufweisen, passen beide in die Box meines tragbaren Echolots rein und ich habe somit immer beide Akkus dabei.

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------

